# Favorite Blankets



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

I am buying my first horse very soon and would like to know what blankets/brands are your favorite. My horse will be clipped during the winter and will most likely be a thoroughbred or atleast have the build of one. I woulc need one heavy with a hood, medium, lite, and a cooler. (possibly also a quarter sheet that either goes over my legs or under the saddle. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Depends on the budget. I love Saxon blankets and so far the 1200d have held up the best of all my brands. I also have a 400g 1200d Amigo turnout blanket which fits my mare better and I like that it is designed with out back leg straps just one that holds the back from flying open in the wind, so her rear stays cleaner. 

If I had an unlimited budget I would replace them all with Amigo brand simply based on the fit.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a tough 1 blanket for my 2 year old. Heavy weight, I use it on really cold days, but I do not keep it on her all the time, but the next brand I want to get is either Saxon, or weather beeta, or Amigo.

The tough 1 brand is good and strong, but there are other better brands out there.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I love my Schneider's blankets. I can get 1680D for what other's pay for 600D and they come with a guarantee. Look at all the expensive ones, and then look at Horse Supplies, Horse Tack, Horse Sheets, Fly Sheets and much more from Schneider Saddlery.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree^ I bought two Rambos and hated them, returned them and bought FIVE schneiders blankets (turnout sheet, mid weight, cooler, fly sheet, stable sheet) for the same price! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes if I could afford SS blankets I would probably try one. I don't have personal experience with them so I didn't mention originally. Unfortunately even used they are so ungodly expensive.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

By ss do you mean schneiders? They aren't ungodly expensive-

Here's a comparison- 
Rambo mid weight- Rambo Original Medium Weight Turnout Blanket | Dover Saddlery it's $212
And a schneiders mid weight- StormShield® 1200D CLASSIC EURO Turnouts in Euro Fit at Schneider Saddlery it's $79
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

That cut is for the low or no withered horses. My mare would require a different fit. Plus I paid $55 for my Amigo heavy weight blanket with hood in like new condition  I don't like buying new blanekts, can't justify the cost. And SS blankets used are just a few dollars shy of the new price.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

poppy1356 said:


> Yes if I could afford SS blankets I would probably try one. I don't have personal experience with them so I didn't mention originally. Unfortunately even used they are so ungodly expensive.


SCHNEIDER'S? Expensive? I'm thinking you are thinking of another brand. I've bought the Royal Riders, Amigos and Rambos and while they are very nice blankets, when I discovered I could buy a really nice blanket from Schneiders for around $150 or less if I wanted 1200D, I quit buying from anywhere else. 

I recently looked for a junior sized blanket for some yearlings and found several, and none could beat the quality or the price from Schneiders. I paid around $55 each for 3 1200D mid-weight blankets. The heavyweight is around $60 (I hate 59.99 etc). 

The 1200D, Storm Shield blankets for adult horses start at under $100. If the OP is not buying her horse until March and can wait to buy blankets, they'll be on sale for considerably less. 

Royal Riders, I paid $300 a piece for those in 1990? I still have 2 of the 3 I bought, but OUCH. 

Amigos, I found a mid-weight at Dover Saddlery for $160, 1200D and doesn't have the same features the Schneiders blankets do. 

Rambo, start over $200. 

I can't justify spending that amount on my horses, I just have too many. If I only had 1 or 2, maybe. I've been so satisfied with Schneider's though, I doubt I'd buy one of those more expensive brands just because I could.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha yes if you are able to buy when on sale that is great. I buy mostly used so ss blankets used are much higher than I feel a used blanket should be. I absolutely will not spend more than 60 on a blanket. I have a Weatherbeeta rain sheet bought new, a fleece cooler bought new, a Saxon heavy 1200d bought new, a Saxon medium bought used and my Amigo heavy bought used and I paid under $200 for all of them combined. 

Now if I ever found them on a huge sale, yes I would buy one. When I looked at them at the beginning of winter they were way out of my price range and I bought my medium and amigo for less than one of those medium would be new.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

poppy1356 said:


> Haha yes if you are able to buy when on sale that is great. I buy mostly used so ss blankets used are much higher than I feel a used blanket should be. I absolutely will not spend more than 60 on a blanket. I have a Weatherbeeta rain sheet bought new, a fleece cooler bought new, a Saxon heavy 1200d bought new, a Saxon medium bought used and my Amigo heavy bought used and I paid under $200 for all of them combined.
> 
> Now if I ever found them on a huge sale, yes I would buy one. When I looked at them at the beginning of winter they were way out of my price range and I bought my medium and amigo for less than one of those medium would be new.


I won't buy used blankets because of the chance of skin issues.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I wash them  I have a local tack store that does all the hard work for me for a small price.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree with Saxon and Schneider's. Both are good blankets for a good price. My 1200D Saxon turnout has held up incredibly well. The only thing about Saxon I've noticed is that they're probably not the best for horses with really big barrels--they're a little short on the sides. Not a problem at all for my OTTB, but if I had a squat little pony that was as wide as it is tall, the sides might be too short.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I won't buy used blankets because of the chance of skin issues.


I only buy schneider's blankets. (sheets and fly-sheets I buy cheaper though) I have a rotation where they are used for about 2 years, and then I sell them to recoup the cost of new. I have a list of people who come to me for blankets every year.

As far as washing, I have a regular top-load old washing machine that I bought from good will for $50. Some of the larger blankets have to be washed twice, but most fit perfectly. I wash them with eZall or EQ Solutions and a good amount of chlorhexidine. I have yet to have a single skin issue.

I also have an older horse with an extremely high wither. The V-free blankets are perfect for his wither shape.

Love schneider's, but I was sad to see that many of the $79 winter blankets jumped to $99 and then $109. I guess too many people found out about how great their blankets are. (Except the new checkerboard pattern material for the Dura-Tech Endura blanket, neck rug, and hood...DO NOT buy that. It rips immediately. The older style was pretty good for the price, but the new material will unravel & shred)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't misunderstand me, I wash my own blankets and disinfect them every year. I just won't buy used because I don't know where it's been. I won't buy used shoes for me either. I kind of feel like blankets, shoes, underwear and towels ought to be one owner items. If other people are ok with buying used, I don't have a problem with it, but it's not for me or my horses.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I purchased 4 Schneiders 1200D Heavy Weight blankets (with neck cover) and i absolutely LOVE them. None of them are coming apart at all. They are warm, waterproofing is great and my horses love them. The fit is wonderful and ive very pleased! I paid $107 for the blanket and neck cover together. Great buy! FANTASTIC service!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

personally I just got a smartpak ultimate and not only am I impressed with the blanket itself, the 10 year warranty is pretty good as well


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the help I'm thinking of going with the ss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

I like this blanket better than any in my barn. It has all the features I like...front clip closures, slightly high neck to keep rain out and not too heavy. Stays in place and runs true to size. I highly recommend this model!I have never been happier with a blanket. This one is a fantastic fit in that the gussets are not only forward, but are set higher, allowing the shoulders complete freedom of movement! My horse is a TB. Her other blankets and sheets were restricting her shoulders, with gussets that are too low and/or set behind the shoulders. She can move at her absolute best when wearing this blanket. It also has a wonderful fit around the neck. No drooping in front, with plenty of give for grazing. I can see that my horse is quite happy in this blanket. And it's great for days where the temps fluctuate from high 20's in morning to low 40's in afternoon. Great, great blanket!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I wash my own blankets and disinfect them every year. I just won't buy used because I don't know where it's been. I won't buy used shoes for me either. I kind of feel like blankets, shoes, underwear and towels ought to be one owner items. If other people are ok with buying used, I don't have a problem with it, but it's not for me or my horses.


I'm the same way except if I *know* the previous owner/horse. So the medium-weight blanky my horse has right now used to belong to my BO's pony. Last year she and I each bought new blankies (same size different brand/style), mine rubbed my horse and hers looked like a weirdo tenty thing on her pony. When we got the blankets back this year from being cleaned/disinfected we tried each others and oddly enough, mine fit her pony perfectly and the pony's fit mine perfectly so we traded.

Since I KNOW where that blanket has been (I was even there when she bought it... lol) and that the pony is perfectly healthy I was fine with trading. 

I'm with you on the other stuff though, I don't even want my own two girls sharing shoes/underwear/etc..


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a weatherbeeta orican high neck....love it!


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

you would be surprised on how many horse places allow coats to come back if doesnt fit ur horse.

ive used "used" coats but i put day coats under winter coats as i hate silky material directly on skin, keeps the winter coat from going grubby


----------

